

Oculus Accidentally Leaks Outdated Pictures That Are Mind Blowing - schlichtm
https://www.zapchain.com/a/l/oculus-accidentally-leaks-outdated-pictures-that-are-mind-blowing/O3SJZG2TRD

======
xsmasher
The min / max specs are copied from GTA V min specs.

[http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/grand-
the...](http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/grand-theft-
auto-v/system-requirements)

------
docmars
"Check yo specs n shit." Heh.

